# Do you allow your dog to...



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

If it was warmer there is this humongous puddle just filled with mud that I was going to let my dogs play in. What are everybody else's opinions on it? Do you allow your dog to romp in icky things? Of course, we always get baths afterwards. Heehee!

If you're reading, this has been accidentally posted twice! I have no idea why... The original post that has a poll is here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Puddles aren't that icky. Just a little water and good clean dirt.... Let the dogs dry and you can brush it all out. 

If we were talking about puddles and mud just inside the pasture gate at the farm - TOTALLY DIFFERENT!  

Over here we get the pooling on the low ground next to the driveway, where the ground is frozen or there is ice. Jacks especially runs out there and wallows in the water. And I let him.

Both guys get more filthy on our daily walks because they pick up the salt/grime from the roads. I rinse their feet off, but the rest just brushes out when they are dry.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ummm.....


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Tanyac said:


> Ummm.....


Looks like they must have had a blast! Lol!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Depends on the the puddle! Dog park--no no no. Ick. Open field or my back yard--go for it. What you'll find though is that most often your dogs will make the choice.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

The picture says it all... Mine is the one laying down in the mud.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup Here she is trying to get cleaned up in the creek without a great deal of success.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Whoa! Lots of muddy dogs in this thread! Must be fun giving them baths afterwards. Lol!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

On vacation, yes. At home, no (house has white carpet).


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

D'awwww. Look at that face. :3


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

How couldnt I?!?! She looks so happy when she is playing in the mud  

Not the same afterwards during the shower though


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

One of my dogs Kymber is my dirty dog, for whatever reason (her submission or whatever) she always seems to be the one to get very dirty and need a bath. Just yesterday for that matter did I come home and Bailee just sort of shook off a little dried mud but not Kymber, straight to the bathtub for her. I think she likes getting a bath perhaps she is getting dirty on purpose.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I watched a big ol newfoundland one day walk slowly up to a puddle, he laid down in it and stayed there for about 3 min, when he got up the puddle was gone! LOL He looked so proud!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

any questions?


----------

